# Agricampeggio (CL) open all year - Sorrento Peninsula



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
been trying to get this on the database, but either MHF or my computer don't want know - all I get is a blank page.
Agricampeggio Oasi Verde
Via Mortora San Liborio 156
80063 Piano di Sorrento (NA)
tel : 081 5333382
mobile 3383329830/ or 3394997268

www.oasiverdeagricampeggiosorrento.it

This is a smallholding with hard standing pitces for 5 campers/caravans with EHU, a service point with fresh water/grey/
black waste dump, and basic toilet facilities/hot showers.
There is a BBQ area, a play area for children, and an indoor dining hall where farmhouse meals are served if ordered in advance.
Children are welcome; dogs are too, but must be kept either in the the van, or on a lead within the confines of the assigned pitch. (dogs, not the kids!)

It lies about 200m. from the main SS 163 Meta - Amalfi Coast Road.
There is a local bus stop at 150m. with a service that connects with Piano di Sorrento railway station downhill (in); or the Nastro Azzurro road and Sant'Agata sui due Golfi in the other direction.

Access appears narrow/steep at first impact, but is in fact fine for vans up to 8 m/2.5 m width.

On site lots of fresh farm produce available.

Prices you can get from web site. I think it is expensive, but no doubt a privileged area/position.
saluti,
eddied


----------

